# Surfin' Arizona Style at IAMRanch



## I AM Ranch (Jun 12, 2012)

Really good fun with a Miniature horse!!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome! you guys sure know how to find every possible use for your minis lol What size was he/she?


----------



## Mona (Jun 12, 2012)

OMG...I absolutely LOVED it!!


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2012)

That is too cool!!!



:worship


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW!! Loved the horse!! He has a great trot and that looks like an excellent way to get him fit and have some fun. I have a question ...how did you hitch the traces to the board?


----------



## I AM Ranch (Jun 12, 2012)

The traces were just tied on with haystring.....That is Cameo, our little 31.5" mini. This is a neat show video of the same mare.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 12, 2012)

The traces were just tied on with haystring.....

how did the haystring keep them elevated above there fetlocks? Am I just blind, did I miss something on the video? She is a lovely mare, you must be very proud of her. I enjoyed watching her in roadster on that video. That little girl can really move.


----------



## I AM Ranch (Jun 13, 2012)

To keep the haystring up, my daughter fashioned one hay string into what looked like breeching or like a kicking strap with loops that the ties went through. This kept it all above the fetlocks.

Thank you on her movement. It is what I love. Here are some links to our babies this year....


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 13, 2012)

You have beatufil horses. I especially like the firey redhead and Jack. I might have troubel ever getting anything done if I owned them, I would be inclined to just stand and watch them move all day.



Thanks for sharing the videos, I enjoyed watching them.


----------



## susanne (Jun 16, 2012)

I first saw your video over on Chronicle of the Horse, where it has been posted on both the Off Course and Driving boards.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 17, 2012)

Hilarious and makes me wish I had irrigation here, LOL


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 17, 2012)

That is AWESOME!! I love it!!!

Liz N.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Nov 22, 2012)

That is awesome! I wouldnt have enough balance though LOL!


----------



## I AM Ranch (Nov 27, 2012)

The really funny thing about surfing is it made people remember us. At the World show this year, I would pull up next to some stranger in my driving classes and the person sitting next to would say, "Hey, aren't you that family that surfs!?!?" Surprised me. We did do a video with Design surfing and he was the one that I was driving at Worlds.



We also had some people worry that we were leaning on their mouths when surfing. So after that first video, all the rest of our surfing was done in halters only.


----------

